# Halo: Honor and Glory



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

October 23th 2552

Location: Unknown, system uncharted by Covenant data bank.

You are a survivor on the ship "Destined for Glory", a Covenant Assault Carrier, flagship of the former fleet known as the "Fleet of Justice", that was wiped out during the battle for Alpha Halo, betrayed by the brutes, attacked by the flood, not a single ship expect the "Destined for Glory" survived. For three days the crew of the ship fought hard in the blockade around the Halo, to prevent Flood Organisms from escaping, before finally they were hit badly by plasma torpedos from a Brute ship that penetrated the shields, and blew a hole clear through the ship. As a desperate last ditch attempt to rescue every one aboard the ship triggered the engines and jumped into Slipspace. 

For a day the ship traveled, trying to get home, to Sangehelios, home of the Sangheili. The ship was badly damaged, leaking air, and the faster than light engines almost completly burned out, the ship jumped out of the slipspace, and arrived to an system unknown to the ships database. But they were not the only ones there. A fleet of Covenant ships, led by an Jiralhane (Brute) Chieftain Bakamus was also there for an unknown reason. As the ship is trying to force its way through their hated enemies to land of the planet for emergency repairs, several important events, that could lead to the destruction of the Sangheili, is about to unfold. 

This is where you come in, a proud Sangheili Warrior, that is going to play his part in the upp coming events...



Rules




First off, let me just lay down a few ground rules. These rules apply to every member, young and old, so listen up.

1. No god moding 

2. Stay reasonable, you wont head shot everyone, or even hit everyone if you are just a Minor, or even a Major, and yes, you can be wounded, or even die.

3. Follow the plot line, no solo story...

4. Post after every update at least once, but you are allowed to post multiple times.

More rules if I come up with some...


Character Creation:

I will give you an example of a Character, and it is going to be your commanding officer, and I will also give you a template.

Name: Kobi 'Inanraree
Rank: Zealot (Fleet Master to be exact)
Race: Sangheili 
Age: 43
Height: 2,2 Meters/7'4 feet
Weight: 143 Kg
Appearance: Humanoid/reptilian body structure, quadruple hinged mandibles with dog-like teeth and a binary vascular system. He wears a gold colored Sangheili Combat Harness, with in built Active camouflage generator.
Weapons: A pair of Type 1 Energy Swords, a Type 25 Directed Energy Rifle (Plasma Rifle) and a Type 35 Directed Energy Pistol (Plsma Pistol). 

Strengths: Very good close combatant, ad a master strategist. Prefers ground combat over space.
Weaknesses: Does not like bad news, and has a short temperament, resulting in a few minor "accidents", mostly with the Unggoy (Grunts).





Name: Be realistic with this one, check Halopedia for inspiration... I dont want one with a name like "Danny The Dangerous"...
Rank: Minor or (0-1) Major. A Major must have four grunts.
Age: Be reasonable and take Rank into account when determining your age. 
Height:
Weight:
Appearance: A brief description of your armor and colors, any scars and appearnace in general.
Weapons: Ok, no Swords for you guys before you reach the rank of Zealot and are allowed to us them, and also, no fuel rod spam, so it, along with the Beamrifle are 0-1... Everyone has a Plasma Pistol as a secondary, and two plasma Grenades...


Strengths: This is what your character is good at - their skills, talents, and strong traits.
Weaknesses: This is what your character is bad at - their flaws, problems, and weak traits.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Accepted Characters:

Here you can see if your character has been accepted, and/or if something special has happened to him/her, such as being wounded, dead or promotions. I will make it clear for everyone what has happened by posting it in this thread, and using colors for easy reference. Thanks!

Character 1: 

Name: Vore'ddak 'Inanraree

Rank: Ultra

Wounds: Currently nothing expect for the missing lower mandibles, but those are old, insignificant already healed wounds.

_________________________________________________________________

Character 2:


Name: Dyvofgin Wattinr

Rank: Minor

Wounds: None

_________________________________________________________________

Character 3:

Name: Axmt ‘Xanamee

Rank: Special Operations

Wounds: None

_________________________________________________________________

Character 4:

Character 5:

Character 6:

Character 7:

Character 8:

Character 9:

Character 10:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Name:Vore'ddak 'Inanraree
Rank: Ultra (Special authority by Doelago)
Squad:2 Minors Vore'ddek 'Inanraree and Vore' Inanraree Plasma Rifles as equipment, Vore' is an Medic
Age: 36
Height:2,65m/6,74ft(Whole squad also)
Weight:145kg
Appearance: Ascetic armour, White colored armor with grey markings and lower jaws cut off.
Weapons: Plasma knife, Plasma Rifle as primary, a Plasma Pistol as a secondary, and two plasma Grenades...


Strengths: Good at hand in hand combat. Specialized in spartan killing. Also a Good Banshee pilot.
Weaknesses: Sucks at driving vehicles, and vehicle killing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome into the ranks of the Sangheili... You will be my second in command. To anyone else wanting a special rank, I say no, he got it cause he helped me make the RP, so big thanks to Kai'n (+rep btw).

You status has been added to the Accepted Characters list....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah... Just to those who are interested, I will accept two Jackal and two Grunt characters to add some variety, but you will get a worse treatment than the other guys, as you are no Sangheili, and you will probably find yourself in the meat grinder, so dont expect to be the one that lives longest, but also, probably a bit longer than some people, as you are basically supposed to be the biggest cowards ever!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

What about a Hunter character, would that be allowed?.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Nvm mind guys have a good one, and btw i just played Halo Reach Multiplyer Beta Epic


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Really WarMaster Sindr? Really? You absolutely felt the need to toss a post in like that? Fuck at least have the courtesy to add something of worth to the thread so that your at least not just tossing out spam; or in this case the sense of mind to not say anything at all and just ignore the damn thread.


Having said that, you sure your ready for something like this Doelago? Personally, I'd say shy away from the non warhammer stuff myself; not telling you no, because if you and other people can make this work than good for you. Just keep in mind this is a warhammer and 40k forum, not a halo board where you might find people who are a bit better for this.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Having said that, you sure your ready for something like this Doelago? Personally, I'd say shy away from the non warhammer stuff myself; not telling you no, because if you and other people can make this work than good for you. Just keep in mind this is a warhammer and 40k forum, not a halo board where you might find people who are a bit better for this.



Well... I dont know, I am only about to give it a try and see what happens... After the death of my old RP I got a bit discouraged at making a new one, and the Dark Eldar VS Imperial Guard failed before it had even started... But I had always wanted to make a Halo one, cause I am a huge fan of Halo, and yes, I could even tell you the name of the sniper rifle (With the numbers and everything) on the middle of the street...

So I am gona give this a try, hope that I could find a Halo fan, or actually a few more than that, but... )

I saw a Halo RP maybe 5-10 pages back on the Forum, and it had found people, even if the RP fell short, had kind of bad post quality, maybe 1-4 lines, not to say that it would be bad to post just 1-4, but I really think that it should be at least 4 to be long enough... 

So with that said, I am going to give this a try, and see how it goes... And if it fails, maybe start a new Dark Eldar VS Imperial Guard RP, but we will see...




> What about a Hunter character, would that be allowed?.


Ouh, I had forgotten them when I was thinking about NOT having brute characters in the RP... 

Yes, I say it loud and clear, *You are allowed to use the Hunters! But plz, make two characters, you are going to play with one of them, and the second is going to be your bonded brother and your squad mate, controlled by the player and the GM....*





> Seriosly A F'in halo thing get out halo is stupid


So... That was absolutely the best thing you could say to someone trying to start an RP? If you really hate Halo that much, then why dont you just ignore everything with the name in it? Sit down and play CoD or something, or just get a damn life, but there is no point in telling me that one of the things in life that I really, really like, would suck? When I first played Halo 2 at my friends house, I fell in love with the game... And I did not even know the story... Now, years later, I have bought and 360, all the games to the 360, and trying to find Halo: CE and Halo 2, and I have almost all of the books, the only thing that I have not got are the comics and the newest book... So that kind of proves that I like Halo , and surely, there is something in your life that you really like? Well, how would you feel if I told you to fuck of cause it sucks? Probably quite bad, and I feel very bad right now, cause I take those kinds of things like personal insults...



- Doe out


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, I reckon I'll join up to this one.
Quick question, can I have a spec-ops character?
If I cant, that's fine, I'm just curious as to whats allowed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I was actually planing that, but I was just not sure if anyone wanted to be that...

So, yes, you are allowed to use Spec-Ops Characters... Lets say, there are three Spec-Ops Elite Slots, one Grunt and one Jackal...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome.
Heh, I was thinking of going Jackal if the Spec-Ops didnt work out, actually...

How many characters is an RPer allowed to field at one time?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doelago, while its nice to get as many people as possible, don't feel that you have to bow down and cater to everyone's wishes.

Just watching this you have gone from being all of one group, to mixing it up with a few other types, to conceding and allowing someone to play as an exceptionally powerful type of character with an NPC partner (I would strongly advise against this personally), and now your tossing in a new type of character set after people have made characters without these things being known to them.


Whats next? There gonna be flood/human characters allowed?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Doelago, while its nice to get as many people as possible, don't feel that you have to bow down and cater to everyone's wishes.
> 
> Just watching this you have gone from being all of one group, to mixing it up with a few other types, to conceding and allowing someone to play as an exceptionally powerful type of character with an NPC partner (I would strongly advise against this personally), and now your tossing in a new type of character set after people have made characters without these things being known to them.
> 
> ...


Flood? How did you guess, say welcome to the Flood tank form... Just kidding, I wont be adding anything more now, I guess... The Hunters are only 0-1, and they would probably be killed quite quickly if they tried to play army of two, as a tank would probably bring them down quite easily... So they cant play Ass Kickers, and they are a part of the Covenant Separatists, so why not? As the Covenant was divided in two, there were people jumping to both sides, so it makes sense... And we might need someone to kick down a door... 

But they will not be the funniest guys to play with, as they just say "Wraah", so they are quite silent, and they are the ones that cant voice their opinion, as they are (almost) mindless slaves...

And I know I am being nice by accepting several new things suddenly, but you said it as well, "It might be hard to get enough members for the RP"...

I am not disrespecting you in any way, and I hope that you dont feel so, as I have a lot of respect for you, and I am only happy to take any advices...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok... I think I will start this RP when we have, lets say five members, but more are allowed to jump in at any time...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(Hey, I'll give it a shot, though I honestly have never made a Covenant character. Please tell me what you think, I'm sure he has some major flaws:grin

Name: Dyvofgin Wattinr

Age: 45

Personality: Mashinko is quiet, and deadly. He makes no friends, and follows orders to the letter. He has an oelous nature, and is a very pious man, often found praying to the ancestors. 

History: Mashinko comes from the shrine world of Syn, a place where warriors are trained for future leadership of Covenant forces. As such, many are taken from their childhood to this place, and thus Mashinko has little recollection of his past. He trained till he was 25, then was attached to Ship Master Vinko’s forces, putting down the 23rd Ugnot Rebellion. Now he is been transferred out, and is heading to the front lines of the Covenant’s holy war against the infedel humans.

Equiptment: Plasma Grenades, Dual wielded Plasma Guns(the regular ones), Armor of Syn


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sure, but there is one thing I would want you to fix, your last name, it is not a Sangheili linage... The offical sangheili linages are the following:


Ahrmonro • Crolun • Chavam • Fulsam • Ikaporam • Inanrar • Jeqkogo • Kasam • Konar • Losona • Mantakr • Moram • Mortum • Nbek • Nosol • Ontom • Pewtruno • Putum • Qualom • Refum • Rolam • Sraom • Sumai • Taham • Umam • Vadam • Vadum • Wamik • Wattinr • Zamam • Zule


Other vise good, but I want you to change that...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

gotcha, fixed him up good


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, but you spelled Grenades "Gernades"


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

omygosh, I forgot about this, sorry, I'll be concentrating on my CS ASAP


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hahahaha, you got me man:grin:. I'll fix that, hahaha:biggrinI always thought it was Gernades though???. Now I'm puzzled)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh... Fuck, I forgot to add your character to the "Accepted Characters" list, not that it would be anything serious, but anyway, now it is done...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

its ok ,dude, akuna matata


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Name: Axmt ‘Xanamee
Rank: Spec-ops
Age: 35
Height: 7'4"
Weight: 147 kilograms (I dont know!)
Appearance: 


http://kompletefanatik.deviantart.com/#/d2vee37

I drew it! Yay! Just ignore the energy maul thing. Axmt has a scar that goes down the left side of his face, over his eye and tattoos over his neck that travel down his back and shoulder, I'm drawing a picture of his appearance without his torso armor

Weapons: A Needler Rifle(?), Plasma Pistol, two Plasma Grenades and an energy sword(It is composed of a reddish energy combined with the white flicker of electricity, which gives it a blood-colored glow), and one of those energy dagger things

Strengths: He is very patient and is an excellent shot; a master of stealth, able to move undetected if infiltrating. He is adequate enough at close-combat to get him out of some scrapes but tends to prefer ranged combat or stealthily assassinating enemies over drawn out battles.

Weaknesses: He is not the best fighter when it comes to drawn out conflict (Open-field battles) as he prefers to draw enemies into ambushes or stalk them until he can fight. (I can’t think of other weaknesses!)

((Do I need a squad?))


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice picture man, I really like the fact that you put time and effort into this! You are in, going to add you to the list now...

And no, you do not need a squad, I can handle that NPC stuff...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks mate, glad you like it.
I can handle a squad if you want, I have names and equipment already worked up


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well then you can just post them here, and I will see what I think!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Anyone else wanting to join up? 

I am going to start the RP with 3 players if no one else wants to jump in, but you can do that in the middle of the RP as well, but rather right now....


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The RP is sett to start tomorrow, I will PM you guys cause I know you wont notice this post, but anyone still wanting to join is allowed to do it whenever they want...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's the squad members



Bohg Foramee, Second in Command, Spec-Ops Major weapons: Plasma Rifle, Energy Sword, three Plasma Grenades, stealth generator.
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100616215316/halo/images/a/a8/HReach_-_SpecOps_Sangheili.png
-
Damk' Sargree, The 'medic' of the group. carbine, energy sword, three plasma grenades, stealth generator, Covenant field pack (medkit-type stuff)
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20100617194921/halo/images/6/67/HReach_-_Ultra_Sangheili.png
-
Rgho 'Albosee, The sniper. Beam rifle, plasma rifle, energy swrod, four plasma grenades
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_.../images/e/e7/Halo-reach-20100806092411461.jpg
-
Omco 'Tamudee, the Rookie. Plasma repeater, plasma pistol, four plasma grenades.
http://www.bungie.net/images/Games/Reach/images/cutouts/cutouts_033110/Reach_MPBeta_Elite.jpg


If you dont want 'em in the RP that's fine, their there as an option


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Really WarMaster Sindr? Really? You absolutely felt the need to toss a post in like that? Fuck at least have the courtesy to add something of worth to the thread so that your at least not just tossing out spam; or in this case the sense of mind to not say anything at all and just ignore the damn thread.
> 
> 
> Having said that, you sure your ready for something like this Doelago? Personally, I'd say shy away from the non warhammer stuff myself; not telling you no, because if you and other people can make this work than good for you. Just keep in mind this is a warhammer and 40k forum, not a halo board where you might find people who are a bit better for this.


If I'm allowed to write my furry fanfiction he should be allowed to write some Halo stuff, in fact I might join.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Broguts said:


> If I'm allowed to write my furry fanfiction he should be allowed to write some Halo stuff, in fact I might join.


Hehe... You are welcome to join at any time! k:


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

Vore'ddak Innanraree ran around the corner inside the Assault Carrier.
He was in a hurry.
He had to inform the personnel on the carrier that to take battle stations.

He had received a message from an minor that Brute boarding pods we're launched against the Carrier.

The Ultra recieves a message from The Fleet Master to get on a phantom and get away from the ship.As he and his squad are on they're way to the phantom
a huge quake scrambles the carrier and a huge plasma battery falls down from the ceiling. He is so close that he get's frustrated and the Ultra and his squad starts pushing the battery away.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Erh... In the action thread man... This is the old one, the recruitment thread...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, now it is the Action Thread as well, so everything is fine...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Erh... In the action thread man... This is the old one, the recruitment thread...





Doelago said:


> Ok, now it is the Action Thread as well, so everything is fine...


Doh! :biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Doh! :biggrin:


No shit man, no shit...:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for posting guys! I should have an update ready still today :so_happy:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

As I promised, I have an update for you up in the Action Thread...


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry bout what i posted earlier we cool i think the new Halo Reach multiplayer is Epic


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Sorry bout what i posted earlier we cool i think the new Halo Reach multiplayer is Epic


Ah, dont worry man, those kinds of things happen... k:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Very good and interesting post Warpspawned!k:

An update should be up today, possibly in a few hours if I find the time to do it...


We are just three players here, so it is quite possible to get forward at a fast speed, cause basically all three of you post within 24 h from the update, so I get to post quite a lot of updates at this speed... :victory: Keep up the stream, I like it!


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, I had planned to have the rookie, Omco 'Tamudee, carry spare energy cells. so they ended up coming in handy 

I worried briefly when emperorshand's character sealed the Phantom door, hooray for override codes!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WarpSpawned said:


> Thanks, I had planned to have the rookie, Omco 'Tamudee, carry spare energy cells. so they ended up coming in handy
> 
> I worried briefly when emperorshand's character sealed the Phantom door, hooray for override codes!



Override codes ftw! [High fives WarpSpawned] :victory:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Most definetly, I assumed that a Spec-Ops commander would at least know some override codes, for drop-ships perhaps, so I didnt think I stepped out of line there.


----------



## Kai'n (Jul 23, 2010)

I was thinking BTW can i get a Ultra grunt in my squad as we come to the surface of the planet.
Like he would have lost his whole squad inside the carrier and he was the only survivor?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, there you go, an update is up. Think carefully before posting, and dont start doing anything huge that could fuck up the whole story, try to stay reasonable even if I give you a hell of freedom to post now, but please dont fuck this shit up, cause I want to try how well it works to let the players chose what they will do...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kai`n just came up with a good question, he asked what the planets terrain looks like... 

Think of Halo 1, especially the 2nd mission, and/or Valhalla from Halo 3... Thats kind of... What I have tought of... Green grass... Erh... Mountains here and there, huge stones and caves... And those kinds of things...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hehe... First day with over 24 h with only 1 post... Seems like the interest is decreasing... Heh...


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Or maybe people are taking their time to think of a good post


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah, that might also be true k:

And thanks for posting! But we are moving at a very fast speed, so no need to hurry...


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey Doelago, I just found this thread and I am very interested, but I am worried it is too late to start. However I see an opening for a character I can play:


> _Kai'n wrote:_ I was thinking BTW can i get a Ultra grunt in my squad as we come to the surface of the planet.
> Like he would have lost his whole squad inside the carrier and he was the only survivor?


I am only new to RP trhreads (ie: This would be my first), so a minor character would be great for me!

Give me the yes or no and I can (or cannot) do up a character profile for you.

Cheers:
Amoeba Bait


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

If you want to join, then do so! I am happy to get more people, so just make an character, The Grunt, or what ever you want to be...


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Sweet! I'll try to get it up by tonight. Just got to look up my Halo stuff. k:


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Will post now! Sorry for not doing so earlier.

Its not much but at least its there


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

It is my misfortune to have to announce that emporershand will no longer be taking part in this RP due to the fact that he has been banned.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> It is my misfortune to have to announce that emporershand will no longer be taking part in this RP due to the fact that he has been banned.


That damned bastard! Well... What ever... I really dont see a point in running a RP wit just two players, so this RP is now closed... To make it official I will post it below with my awesome and random something...

*THIS RP IS NOW CLOSED... LIKE TOTALLY...SRSLY, IT IS, NO COMPLAINS, AND I AM SURE THAT NO ONE WILL GIVE A SHIT, SO LETS JUST LET THIS CRAP DIE AWAY IN PEACE...K?*


-Doelago


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww, that sucks.
I liked this RP idea


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

WarpSpawned said:


> Aww, that sucks.
> I liked this RP idea


Thanks for the support!k:


----------

